# Diesel fuel smell in my clothes



## plat3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I had a little accident at work yesterday and had about 2 gallons of diesel fuel spill on my jeans. 
My wife washed the jeans a couple times trying to get the smell out. 
It did not work, plus the washer smells like diesel now.:hair
We have tried detergent, bleach, fabric softener and vinegar.
Any ideas to keep me from sleeping in the dog house?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

bucket with dawn dishwashing liquid. I get diesel quite often and works pretty good.


----------



## plat3 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks I'll try it.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Hang em out in the sun and wind (rain too) for a week if the Dawn doesn't work.


----------



## Hagler's Farm (Jan 9, 2012)

Windex, the good old kind with amonia. I used to pump jet fuel at the airport (basically diesel) and this works. DON'T use it on your skin though it will REALLY dry it out. Not sure if it'll work in the washer, but don't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

simple green.

throw them back in the washer with it.

It will get it out of the clothes and the washer - tip from a friend whose dh works on an oil rig. (after I washed unsuccessfully with dawn 4 times and line dried each time) Worked great on the diesel on dh clothes.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

I have heard that a can of coke-cola will do the trick from several sources.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

am1too said:


> I have heard that a can of coke-cola will do the trick from several sources.


Can of coke in the washer works great according to DW.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I had to get gas and diesel out of a set of work clothes once. I put double Clorox in the load and washed in hot water, then immediately washed in double laundry soap and rinsed double in cold. It got it out. Sorry - hope something works for you.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Id wear it as cologne if I wouldnt end up in the dog house lol. SAE 90, WD-40.... I like all that stuff


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd recommend TIDE, but you'd have to start up a relationship with a drug dealer.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I pick up a good bit of grime in the shop. T-shirts and jeans are washed with Dawn. Also stocks since I am allergic to some common ingredient in laundry soap (which causes blisters to break out on soles of feet).


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

When dh got aviation fuel or grease on his clothes I used to add sudsy ammonia to the wash load. Cheap and worked like a charm.


----------



## plat3 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

shout laundry pretreatment... dh gets in diesel on a regular basis


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawn dish soap and "Grease lightening" the combo will get it out with no prob, since it is a petroleum based produt you need stuff that will cut through the "grease" the grease lightening is in the cleanin section of your local grocer, spray bottle or jug. I recomend the jug because once you use it you will use nothing else. had a puppy get into a very large make up bag and chewd liptick eyeliner etc all over light beige carpet, tried everythin and nothing worke. I tried the grease lightening ( what the heck could I loose) and it got ALL of it out without hardly scrubbing. I now use it on my hubbys clothes (he is covered in grease from work) I LOVE IT it will work...good luck


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

simple green or pine sol


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry, but all of these will not do the trick. Believe me, it will take many times of washings and probably over a year for the smell to finally get out.

Been there, wore the clothes


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

It may be too late, but DO NOT dry them in the dryer!! Sets the smell. Hang them on the line!!


----------



## Jalopy (Feb 23, 2008)

I had this happen to me January and after the first wash my wife thought I had ruined our washer but I rewashed as before and added almost a quart of vinegar and wa la smell was gone on clothes and in the washer.


----------



## pumpkinlady (Sep 3, 2003)

I have had good luck with Lestoil and I agree with drying on the line.


----------

